# Hello from the middle east



## Asaad (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am Asaad, Syrian composer and Guitarist, now I live in UAE. I write mainly concert music, I used to perform my Guitar compositions and some chamber music with some friends.

I did write many orchestral music, but didn't put it out there yet, now I want to start mockup my Orchestral music, so I will start digging into virtual world, I use Sibelius with VSL special edition vol 1+ for composing, I will be upgrading my samples and moving to DAW, so I probably will have a lot of questions 

Here is Guitar compositions album, hope you enjoy it:
Asaad Hamzy : Three dances suite for two Guitars Op.27- first movement - YouTube

Looking forward to interact here.

Marry Christmas and happy holidays


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi there, welcome, great guitar playing!


----------



## Asaad (Dec 22, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Hi there, welcome, great guitar playing!


Thanks, glad you enjoyed!


----------

